# router tear out



## paulwl (Feb 1, 2015)

I am new to wood working but I am able to do some home Reno's.
I am trying to make some small boxes for screws and other small parts. I tried to use the router that I have mounted in a table that I also use for a work bench, small band saw, and scroll saw. The problem I'm having with the router is tear out. I'm using 1/4" ply for bottom and front and back, using 1/8 for sides. I can use my table saw for this but it is time consuming, due to the fact that I can't use a dado blade set on my saw.
Looking for any help. please and thanks


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I will say just this ,possibly feed direction, speed of router, and sharpeness of cutters too.,All potentially forms of this type of problem IMHO Alistair


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Tear out is hard to avoid with plywood that thin. Backer boards should help.


----------

